

Ask Y Combinator: Application for Winter 2010 - jesik

My start up is a potential competitor to one of the start ups that is already a y combinator alumni. Does it make sense for me to apply for Winter 2010? Is there a conflict of interests for Y Combinator?<p>Thank you.
======
nuweborder
I am in the same situation, but I honestly believe that my startup is more
scalable than the current YC company, and offers a greater service to the
consumer. I solves an issue that has not yet been properly addressed in the
industry. And therefore I have chosen to go ahead and apply for the Winter
2010 class. In the June 2009 issue of Inc Magazine, YC founder Paul Graham was
interviewed, and they stated that they have had YC startups merge. Therefore,
you could possibly benefit your idea in that way as well. My suggestion is
that you apply, and get your name out there. You never know what positivity
may come from it.

------
nuweborder
Here's the link to the Inc Magazine article that I previously mentioned, that
interviewed Paul Graham.

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-
com...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-combinators-
paul-graham.html)

------
jesik
For me there is no question of whetehr to go ahead with the start up idea or
not in fact we are laucning our first version later this week. My concern is
whether Y Combinator would be able to objectivley review our application.
Thank you for your feedbacks however.

------
dbul
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=715757>

------
jesik
nuweborder: good luck with your startup with or without YC ! :)

